# Problem mit MS Maus IntelliExplorer 3.0 - Treiber?



## ParadiseCity (14. Januar 2005)

Hi!
Ich hab seit ca. 1 Jahr die Microsoft IntelliPoint 3.0 - Bis jetzt hats auch immer super funktioniert. 
Aber jetzt: Hab mal formattiert und die IntelliPoint Software wieder installiert (4.12) und nach 10min haben die Zusatztasten nicht mehr funktioniert (die beiden Daumentasten) und wenn ich dann am Mausrad scrolle, hängt sich das System auf  
Oder wenn ich nicht scrolle, sondern den PC herunterfahren möchte (ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Funktionstasten nicht mehr funktionieren) kann ich den PC nicht mehr ausschalten.

Hab mir dann mal die neue IP-SW runtergeladen (da ist die IntelliPoint *3.0* gar nicht mehr aufgelistet)  - und hat auch nicht funktioniert.

Hat von euch schon jemand mal so ein Problem gehabt? Hab mich schon soo an die Zusatztasten gewohnt 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Paule (14. Januar 2005)

Hast due vielleicht mal eine ältere IP-Software ausprobiert ?
Ist mit ner Tastatur auch so, dass sie mit ner neueren Software Probleme gemacht hat, aber mit der alten Software geht sie problemlos.

MfG

Paule


----------



## ParadiseCity (14. Januar 2005)

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber ich hab leider keine ältere Version als 4.12 gefunden


----------



## ParadiseCity (18. Januar 2005)

Weiß keiner mehr Rat? ? ? ?


----------



## dastool (25. Januar 2005)

Ich denke ich hab da was für dich 

1: 3.2er Version
IntelliPoint32.exe 
Driver Version: 3.20.0.484	
Driver Date: 	1 Aug 2000
Uploader Notes:  	
Here is the version 3.2 FULL INSTALL driver for the Microsoft IntelliMouse.
Hope this works for you. I have the 1.1A version of the mouse and it works great. Supports Windows 95/98/NT4/2K/Me

2: 3.0er Version
IntelliMouseoptical.exe 
Driver Version: 3.10.0.393	
Driver Date: 1 Jan 2000	
Uploader Notes:  	
This is for the microsoft intellimouse optical.

Falls keines "passen" sollte:
DriverGuide.com


//edit:
Was ich noch gefunden hab:
Hier kannst du direkt nach deinem Produkt suchen lassen... hab da nun auch einen passenden Treiber für meine alte Optical Mouse gefunden


----------

